# Best Recent Doctor Who episode



## Ank57 (Feb 21, 2020)

Vote for your favorite of Series 12 (that have been released) here!


----------



## JZLobo (Mar 29, 2020)

I almost voted for _Haunting of Villa Diodati_ but the fact that it a) kind of wastes its celebrity historical figure characters, and b) devotes so much of itself to setting up the season finale which I found... infuriating and borderline offensive, I went with _Nikola Tesla's Night of Terror_, which did a much better job of utilizing its historic figures (bonus points for going with a lesser-known figure and not just sticking with the grade school revisionist history, too!).

_Spyfall Part 1 _was decent, up until the review of potentially the worst Master ever.

_Spyfall Part 2 _basically used the same 'twists' as _Curse of the Fatal Death_, turning Doctor Who into its own parody of itself.

_Fugitive of the Judoon_ was cool, but again, the season finale just ruined what was otherwise an interesting twist.

_Orphan 55_ was a mediocre story with an Saturday Morning Cartoon ending that talked down to the audience.

_Praxeus_ was just "meh" to me, though it handled its environmental message better.

_Can You Hear Me?_ started out well, dripping with atmosphere, but the climax just had the villains standing around posturing and talking about how evil they were (on modern Earth, _yet again_) til the Doctor showed up and technobabbled them away.


----------

